# Abolish Department of Defence



## ubiquitous (1 Dec 2008)

Abolish the Dept of Community Rural & Gaeltacht Affairs. Pass responsibility for Gaeltacht-related matters to Dept of Education.

Abolish requirement for public sector advertisements to be in Irish and English.

Abolish Dept of Defence and pass responsibility for army-related operational matters to Dept of Justice. Military policy issues to be responsibility of Dept of Foreign Affairs.


----------

